# ugg... a bloodhound



## christie (May 10, 2008)

I was givin a bloodhound puppy!! I did not choose this madness on myself!!! He is now 5 months old and I have had him for a month > I think its a cruel joke to give someone this monsterous dog that drools, stinks, drags his ears in everything, barks his head off, and doesn't listen for anything!!! 
Yes, he is cute...A real nice looking dog, but there is more then just being cute!!

Does anyone have any experience with them? I looked them up online and there really isn't a light at the end of this tunnel.

I am so busy and don't have time to do this puppy thing right, I can tell! Its been a month he still isn't crate trained, never mind house trained.
I have an 14 yr old gsd. And he hates this pup! The pup actually challenges the shep while he is eating and gets into it pretty good. 
He is great with my young kids, but I worry, the only other blood hound I know Was brought to me for food aggression problems. Is that a characteristic of the breed. I didn't read that anywhere.
This dog vexes me, or maybe its the fact that he's an unexpected gift, and yes my kids like him... too late to get rid of him now. I am just so not ready for puppy stuff. And he's big!!! Hes like 55 lbs already!

I guess I need to know some real life training tips for a hound... he is sooooo different then my Shep/... Obviously! I should say I have been/ was a dog groomer/ handler/ trainer for Ever {Now Im a mom, and like it that way....haha} So I do know this Dog will be the challenge of my career, one I would never have taken on myself.
Will he ever listen?
Do electric fences work? Or remote zappers? Obedience classes?? When to neuter early vs. late? The gift giver thinks I should breed this lug... omg... imagine more of these things... There is good reason why you don't see alot of them...lol
I need some encouragement from all the hound lovers out there... God Bless you drool lovers you!:bow:


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm no hound lover. Currently have a Basset and I'll NEVER have another hound again! She's 5 now and at least finally not as neurotic as she was when she was younger which is apparently unusual. Normally they become more neurotic as they age. Not much advice. If you can find a way to WORK the dickens out of him, he'll be easier to live with. How about a harness and cart to have him pull the kids as he gets big enough to handle that? Start training him bit by bit, adding weight and distance as he matures.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Get him fixed. Be patient, they are puppies longer than some other breeds. Be firm - be the pack leader. Zap collars don't work because of the structure of their neck. Obedience classes. Food aggression in hounds is expected because they are often raised in pack situations - it can be trained out of them, but again, it is an attribute that extends to their tracking ability, so don't expect miracles. They are NOT hunting dogs, they are human tracking dogs. Read all you can about bloodhounds - they are a breed apart. My boys (I don't have any females) are well behaved, sweet, good tempered. They took a couple years to get that way


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Had Black and Tans a long time ago out of the old fashioned big ol' Blood Houndy type lines. I would assume the Bloodhounds are similar. Independant, and laid back till they get on a scent, then focused and single-minded. They can be very tough dogs despite their floppy appearance, so I would keep a check on the fighting. Hounds were meant to go after game that could potentially tear them up, so they don't tend to be pushovers when challenged. (speaking of the Black and Tans here)

Bloodhounds sure are pretty, good luck with him 

PS. Plan on frequent baths once he is older, if you keep him indoors. They get very oily coats and produce a hound smell.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

They are VERY stubborn dogs. They have a one track mind and it is hard to get through those thick heads. They were bred to follow their nose through thick and thin and thats what they do. I don't like to say that a breed is dumb....but they weren't bred to be versatile and work side by side with an owner or to perform a variety of tasks. They were bred to do one thing and that's what they do.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Christie, why can't you just give him back? Your kids will get over it. Don't saddle yourself with a drooler etc. if you don't want one. Just say NO! My best friend couldn't give me a dog I didn't want. That's ridiculous.

Peg


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

if you are misserable with this puppy, find it another home before you ruin it's life. If you don;'t have the time, it's best he find a new home pronto.

hounds do take a LOT of paitience LOL. that being said. The don't settle down untill about 3-4 years old.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Is there a reason you can't re-home this pup? For as many people who don't like hounds, there are that many who simply adore them. Perhaps you could donate him to a police or search & rescue organization?


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to agree on the rehoming. You gotta love hounds to understand them. They are stubborn, notorious for counter surfing, garbage digging, and food aggression, they're loud, they smell, they are sloppy (but mine are all dry mouths, no droolers). They don't listen, they beg, and they hog the furniture like its a birth right. They are also the most loving, gentle, loyal, and goofy dogs on the planet. Those eyes! The joy on their faces when they see you! They smile. I just plain love hounds.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

houndlover said:


> Get him fixed. Be patient, they are puppies longer than some other breeds. Be firm - be the pack leader. Zap collars don't work because of the structure of their neck. Obedience classes. Food aggression in hounds is expected because they are often raised in pack situations - it can be trained out of them, but again, it is an attribute that extends to their tracking ability, so don't expect miracles. *They are NOT hunting dogs,* they are human tracking dogs. Read all you can about bloodhounds - they are a breed apart. My boys (I don't have any females) are well behaved, sweet, good tempered. They took a couple years to get that way



that is a ridiculous statement. they are in fact hunting dogs, which is why they are such good man trackers. mantracking is just teaching them to hunt people instead of animals. i know of several people running straight bloods in their big game packs (not the huge, slow, ponderous, show type dogs but still pure bloods).


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

> that is a ridiculous statement. they are in fact hunting dogs, which is why they are such good man trackers. mantracking is just teaching them to hunt people instead of animals. i know of several people running straight bloods in their big game packs (not the huge, slow, ponderous, show type dogs but still pure bloods).


Out of curiosity do these bloodhounds open up on trail or are they silent? Or do they just bay once prey is holding tight? The man trailers have been bred to run silent and I have always wondered about hunting bloodhounds.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Ridiculous? Oh, okay. Hunting and tracking are two vastly different things. You absolutely train and treat the two types of dog differently. To believe otherwise is simple ignorance. I have raised champion coonhounds and mantrackers for three decades.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Training and rehoming issues aside.. Where are the pictures!?!

I think blood houds are gorgeous. I was told by a local Search and Rescue trainer that "bloodhounds are tools and not pets" he kept his 6 adult bloodhounds in the kennels and his GSD in the house. 

If the situation is not right for the dog, maybe rehome him to a working(like Search and Rescue) home where he will be better suited and maybe even save some lives. 

If you are deadset on keeping him. Patience, patience, patience! Do a lot of research and maybe even bring in a pro trainer to make things go a little smoother.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

One of my clients is a bloodhound/lab mix. Oh, good grief! Your hound is going to have a long puppyhood. You have to insist NOW that he not jump on people, if he is doing this. They are dominating (not mean, dominating), so keep him off furniture and beds. Don't give him an inch. Be really vigilant about NILIF. LOTS of exercise. I would keep him outside much of the time with some sort of entertainment toy. For instance, use a treat dispensing toy for all of his meals, if you are feeding kibble.

If you don't like him now, you aren't going to like him in another six months, but he will be bigger. Neutering him will not change him, but it will make him taller if you have him fixed before puberty. There is a difference of opinion, but many trainers of working dogs prefer they not be fixed before they have finished growing. If you end up giving him up, the next owner can make the decision. 

You need to make a hard decision as to whether or not you will keep him. Can you let him run loose and chase things? Can you run with him over hill and dale? Can you hold on to him? Dogs that are trailing will drag you, as you've seen in numerous movies and tv shows. I'm sure you can work on this, but it is in the blood. It's just as important to teach the children that you do what's best for the dog and not for the human's feelings as it is to teach them commitment. Give him up now to someone who can work with him and bring him up to his potential. The worst problem dogs are often the best workers, and he may end up being a terrific police dog.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

NickieL said:


> if you are misserable with this puppy, find it another home before you ruin it's life. If you don;'t have the time, it's best he find a new home pronto.
> 
> hounds do take a LOT of paitience LOL. that being said. The don't settle down untill about 3-4 years old.


I agree. We have a bloodhound mix, Eoghan, that I rescued when he was five weeks old. I absolutely adore him, but he is stubborn, can be snappish with the other males, drools (which I think is cute) and is just a goofy dog. Can't imagine life without him!

If this dog isn't a good fit for you, explain that to the children and find him a home where he will fit in.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

houndlover said:


> Ridiculous? Oh, okay. Hunting and tracking are two vastly different things. You absolutely train and treat the two types of dog differently. To believe otherwise is simple ignorance. I have raised champion coonhounds and mantrackers for three decades.


not vastly different. dog uses it's nose to follow where a bobcat/mt lion/ bear went until he actually catches up to it. dog uses it's nose to follow where a human went until he actually catches up to it. the big difference is what the dog actually does when he catches up to what he's following. there are as many ways to train a coonhound as there are guys training them. you don't train a coonhound the same way you train a coyote running foxhound or a pighunting curdog. to insist that mantracking is the only way to use the bloodhounds abilities or that it's instincts & interests can't be channelled toward running something other than people is simple ignorance. since they aren't hunters you might want to contact the WMA authorities in Oz because in some Aussie states bloods are the ONLY breed of dog allowed for hunting sambar deer. you might also want to take out an add in Full Cry so no one will waste their money on the hunting bloods advertised in the classifieds.

Jason
bloods are tightmouthed in general, which is one of the main reasons a good hunting blood gets crossbred by most meat hunters. the other is usually speed.


----------



## Gena (May 25, 2011)

I'll preface with saying I don't have a lot of experience with hounds in general. I just wanted to give an attempt at a solution for two of the issues you're facing at this moment. Feed him in his crate. This gives him incentive for wanting to be in his crate, and for wanting to keep his crate clean. Also it effectively prevents meal time aggression which will only escalate as he grows bigger and stronger unless you or the shepherd put him in his place.

Also, there are many rescues out there that can easily find a good, loving and better hound-experienced home for him. If you aren't going to work him in some way to prove he's worthy of passing on genes, getting him neutered is probably better done sooner than later from a financial stand point. From a health stand point...it depends on which theory you feel is most valid. Rehoming him now will be far easier on you, your kids, his potential new owners and him than it will be in 6 months. Finding a home for a pup is easy. Finding a home for a 100lb, half trained "teenager" is rough.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

I have a **** hound, she is very scent driven and single minded. She can take a 4ft fence without trying, as of yet she is never off a lead line. The biggest IMHO lesson I have learned is recall is the #1 priority. Hounds are a pain, and hounds are good dogs that love their families a lot. I wish she was easy to train like a lab, GSD, or the like, but she's not. She tracks deer naturally, so can always find their paths.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Parttimefarmer said:


> I have a **** hound, she is very scent driven and single minded. She can take a 4ft fence without trying, as of yet she is never off a lead line. The biggest IMHO lesson I have learned is recall is the #1 priority. Hounds are a pain, and hounds are good dogs that love their families a lot. I wish she was easy to train like a lab, GSD, or the like, but she's not. She tracks deer naturally, so can always find their paths.


My **** hound was EXCEPTIONALLY easy to train. Food as treats. However as a horrible counter surfer as she was counter height and even the fridge and pantry had to be locked as she learned how to open them since she could smell the food and goodies in them. She even learned NOT to pull when being walked, even if she was excited about something, though she certainly would BAY like all else so I spared the neighborhood and never walked her real early or late at night. She was a bit difficult on the potty training though, took her 6 months and still had accidents once in a while. She was incredibly smart, knew all the tricks and she would GO THROUGH all the tricks by her self if she saw us at the dinner table eating as her way of begging. She thought she'd get what we were eating if she went through all her ticks :hysterical: Boy I do miss her. Maybe not the baying 2 inches from your year when she was ridding in the car and smelled something as we drove by, but she was a good dog. Slept like 18 hours a day LOL!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Everyone here, all dog loving and dog forgiving people, has given you permission to rehome this dog.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Permission, nay; encouragement! LOL

He's going to be a handful for at least two years. And he's going to get *big* and you have little kids who are going to get stepped on//trompled. 

Honestly, I'd find him a home with someone who knows hounds. He'd probablu be much happier running in the woods than as a housepet, anyway. The alternative, unless you're careful and dedicated, is a big destructive dog who winds up in the pound before he's four. Y'know?

If there's a hound rescue in your area, call them up. I'd get hold of his breeder first and see if they will take him back, they might be great people who have no idea their pup went as a gift (who blindly gives a puppy as a gift, honestly?!) and would be eager to offer him a home with them until a suitable owner can be found. If you don't know his breeder, I'd call round to the vets and see who had a litter of bloodhounds last winter. Just from my perspective of when I raised bengals, I was so grateful to the girl who returned her kitten to me rather than craigslisted him.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Maura said:


> Everyone here, all dog loving and dog forgiving people, has given you permission to rehome this dog.


Ditto! Much better for EVERYONE to have him in a situation where he'll be happy and so will you! I do believe the kids will adjust, esp if you can see him at work in the new situation. Hounds ARE very sweet which I'm sure the kids love so yes, it will be hard, but sanity is a valuable commodity.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.
1st my mother is who gives a blood hound as a gift!!! I was in the market for a show ridgeback which I am familiar with and have shown for years. Hubby mentions he like bloodhounds...{ Granted he's never seen one other then in a calender!!} So she figures Bloodhound/ RBack.. whats the difference??? ALOT!!!!
And sadly hes a pet shop boy... No returns... I tried! And she paid a good amount of $$ for him. Which she doesn't have.... So Giving him away would totally be a smack in the face... 
Just mad that she gets to choose my next 12 + years out for me!

We live on a 2 acer farmette on a lake, with acers of woods behind us. We go to a stable where I keep my horse and I take him often enough to run and sniff.... But its hard to get him back... thats why I was thinkin remote zap collar...{ had one for our old Boston}
Electric really won't help?????
I know he needs training... I just don't have the time I know this breed needs.
I am trying to like him Hes a really good looking dog, we get alot of compliments on him. I ll have to post a pic.
My kids have now started calling him the dumb dog...{oops... my fault }They can see the difference between the GSD and him. 
As of now he walks great for my kids on a leash. though he is getting stronger everyday!!! And he doesn't have food aggression with his food towards us, just when we feed the GSD his food. He doesn't want him too eat. And the gsd is very geriatric and can't defend himself, so sad. I have to feed separately, or put pup in crate as he goes crazy when he eats... He nuts! 
My shep took 5 yrs to mature too! Though he was crate/ house trained the first few days we had him.
bldhd is almost 6 months now, and probably 55-60lbs... It would be hard to home him as a pup, when he is as big as my shep.

As for hunting my 6 yr old want to make him a fox hound to catch the foxes that may eat his chickens. lol! I have read that Bld Hds are a silent tracker. Which as a pet makes it harder to recover your wondering dog.
And No worries that I would just drop him off... I would totally find him a great home if it came to it. I am trying to like him!
lol Though I didn't know counter surfing is a breed trait!!! He has no respect for counters. 
Oh, And I am a very dominating trainer, If poss, I don't let nothing go... I almost feel I am to harsh for his sweet personality. I can tell harsh tones really effect him... I just can't stand a dog who doesn't come... My Boston was like that UGGG!
And I read that he will have a 'scent'?? I have to give him a bath often anyways cause of all his crate accidents, or ears dragging through chicken / horse poo!
But will the scent permeate my house??? Will we be the stinky house people??
How do they do as outdoor dogs? In the winter? Im thinking he can live in the coop with the chickens... {Its a big shed} if its bad. I personally never believed in an outdoor dog though.

And other then the house training and the occasionally chewing on something that all pups do, he is a good dog! He takes lots of naps, the kids jump all over him and he doesn't budge, he loves playing with the boys..{I have 3}And so far he hasn't eattin any of my chicks. He only excessively barks if I tie him up. I guess he's not drooliy just slobbery{hey im used to sheps and ridgies}, like after a drink... I think its a combinations of lips and wet ears that get my pants soaked!
I know all puppies are hard even RBAcks... I am hoping there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Like electric fence to keeps him in the yard, and with professional training he'll be somewhat behaved... I ll by him a snood... heehee... for those that don't know google it.
I'll have to post pics... so pray for me I need it.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

a lot of doggers are switching to gps trackers so you could probably pick up a radio tracker set pretty cheap. once the fox goes to ground or trees & the hound can't reach it he'll open. all else being equal, a silent tracker will put more meat on the table & more fur on the stretcher.
if you were to rehome, people that know bloods would already know 50-60# is still a pup.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

christie said:


> And I read that he will have a 'scent'?? I have to give him a bath often anyways cause of all his crate accidents, or ears dragging through chicken / horse poo!
> But will the scent permeate my house??? Will we be the stinky house people??


In my experience the hound smell and drool will permeate all fabrics in your home. You have to clean a lot, bathe them a lot, or keep them off fabric surfaces. They were bred to live outdoors and hunt, so being dainty and pleasant in the house wasn't put into consideration


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

You need to have mom babysit for a week or so while you go on vacation!


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I have 2 basset hounds. I love my hounds - and I think I got off easy with them. We have 25 acres. 

I have:

9yr female, Daisy - she's a bit more bull headed. Will listen, but will try you. She is very delicate soul. She was housebroken in days ( I got her at 9 wks). She crate trained - but still had to go potty at least 3-4 times from 9 pm. until 6 am. She would wake me to go, but she just couldn't hold it until she was 6-8 months. 
Learned sit, stay, lay, etc. VERY quickly. Then I taught her hand signals to go with each command. She gets along with most of our other animals. She hated the other basset when we got him as a pup. Wouldn't even look at him for 2 months! They are buddies now, and she is the top dog. She has very good recall. Knows her yard boundries and will usually stay in them. Horseback riders and the public road is her only vice. Also wild turkeys. And the MIL up the road (she would sneak through the field, and they give her cookies!) 

5 yr. male, Chip - He is my buddy. We got him at 8 wks. He loves to bark, and bark and bark. He sounds more like a rottie or mastiff than hound, most of the time. He, too housebroke very easily. And he loved his crate. He is also trained with hand signals. He will not tolerate stray cats in HIS yard, and they get chased to the edges.

Our dogs didn't smell until this year. They would get bathed as needed (rolled in something) and maybe for Christmas. Too much, and most hounds have sensative skin and end up with dry skin. But I can notice a definate aroma on our carpet & furniture.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

lol I wish... Funny mom is going on vacation and I get her Gr. Dane for 3 wks... nice huh. 
Luckily were a dog friendly home.. leather couches and no rugs except in the kids room... but that need to come up eventually.
So they will do well outside? If it comes to that...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I know you love your mom and don't want to hurt her feelings, but I don't think that should mean putting your family through this. Sell the dog and give your mom the money. I don't think you will get as much back as she paid for him, because she probably paid much more than he is really worth. Put an ad in the paper and on Craig's List. Your mother will get over it.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Maura said:


> I know you love your mom and don't want to hurt her feelings, but I don't think that should mean putting your family through this. Sell the dog and give your mom the money. I don't think you will get as much back as she paid for him, because she probably paid much more than he is really worth. Put an ad in the paper and on Craig's List. Your mother will get over it.


I totally agree. I let my mom dump her dog here all the time, but no animal comes in this house without the adults that live here making that choice. Having a untrained hound is like having a newborn.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree with the others - it's nice to consider your mother's feelings but it sounds like too much of an imposition on this household and this dog. Eventually when this dog gets older and bigger and without the guidance you know you can't provide, you are going to build up resentment towards this dog if not your mother. Maybe your gsd will get used to this newcomer but it doesn't sound like a happy existance for him either during his declining years.

I say cut your losses now rather than later, or you may try re-homing a full-grown, out of control dog - good luck with that. Unless he's growing on you, please rehome this dog into a more favorable situation. It's not a slap in the face to your mom - I'm sorry if she would feel bad about this but it's not your job to enable a bad decision on her part. She should understand once you explain things, and if she doesn't - well I'd be less sympathetic about it and just be glad that the dog is out of your hands.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

christie said:


> I was givin a bloodhound puppy!! I did not choose this madness on myself!!! He is now 5 months old and I have had him for a month > I think its a cruel joke to give someone this monsterous dog that drools, stinks, drags his ears in everything, barks his head off, and doesn't listen for anything!!!
> Yes, he is cute...A real nice looking dog, but there is more then just being cute!!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with them? I looked them up online and there really isn't a light at the end of this tunnel.
> ...



..................I know you're very frustrated Christi , so , If you can afford too , build him a dog run, say 8 x20 if your budget allows! He will , over time , become a very valuable member of your family so please don't give up on him , he's still just a pup ! , fordy


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I see you asked about closing up said hound puppy in the coop. Err, let's not lead him into temptation, shall we?  Those metal crates *will not* hold a dog who really wants out, either. Ask me about the time I came hpme to sixty pounds of dog looking out my front window, hole chewed out of the TOP of one of those crates. 

I hate to say this, but teenagerhood is worse than puppy. My dad had an intact male beagle (just a beagle!) I had to raise, and from about seven months-two years he was the sweetest, most affectionate, IMPOSSIBLE TO TRAIN dog ever. lol


----------



## landdweller (Mar 12, 2011)

years ago we had a walker **** hound and a plott. They were awesome dogs. they were my husbands hunting dogs but he would get mad cause I would let them in the house to sleep on the couch. We had a blood hound and had to get rid of him cause he would take his food bowl into the kitchen and if you tried to walk in the kitchen he would growl and snap at you. We found him a good country home on 30 acres.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

christie said:


> I was givin a bloodhound puppy!! I did not choose this madness on myself!!! He is now 5 months old and I have had him for a month > I think its a cruel joke to give someone this monsterous dog that drools, stinks, drags his ears in everything, barks his head off, and doesn't listen for anything!!!
> Yes, he is cute...A real nice looking dog, but there is more then just being cute!!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with them? I looked them up online and there really isn't a light at the end of this tunnel.
> ...


*OK I gotta be the bad guy and ask WHY did you accept a pup you obviously don't understand or like, let alone love.....is this fair to him? NO.....

Drooling: way of life for many giant and large breeds. 

Can you give it back to the breeder? Sometimes saying NO is the best thing to do....you do not sound like you are in a position to have any kind of dog at this time.... Not picking on you here, ok?, just as a dog breeder, someone like you would be my biggest nightmare, but then I'd have said no to you in the first place probably after ascertaining you are not the right match for this breed. Please for the pup's sake try to give him back to the breeder OR tell the person who gave it to you to give it back.....if they are half responsible that is what they should do!~ Bloodhounds are actually a terrific breed of dog with many talents - one is trailing and mantracking - like any breed, not for everyone and not for you obviously.....*


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

From a petstore so not returnable.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

yeah... sorry not returnable!!
Bark collar got the barking solved!!! Praise God!
Though he has a horrible habit of jumping on my car... not sure why? We have moved him outside. Tied up... SAdly! Until we can afford electric fence. Though when the kids are outside he is let loose, and late at night I let him out for a run... he comes back, fast thats dinner time!
And your all right he is a ravenous garbage picker! I can't leave a trash bag out for a second.
Anyhow...
I thought I was making some headway, though today he killed one of my chickens!!! He never paid much attention to them. An occasional chase to get them moving but nothin that my ol guy doesn't do once in a while. I didn't see it happen, but he obviously made contact. The chicken died an hour later. 
So will he always be a chicken killer now?? I am going to get a remote zapper and zap him evertime he looks at a chicken w/ lust.
What do you recommend to train him so it won't be habit forming?? Sadly he'll have tp be crated while chickens are free ranging. Yes chickens have an electified fence for when I am not home, but I have chickens so they can range... Thats was my plan.
Sorry no pics yet... he is getting huge!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

He needs a new home. Period.

Shock collar so he won't bark...tied up so he can't run...remote zapper as punishment...crated on top of that. What kind of life is that for a dog?


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

at lest she hasn't dropped him off at the pound.
those collars aren't cheap. they don't have a fence yet, it isn't like she ran out and bought the pup in the first place. it looks to like they are trying to solve the issues. how can you judge what life this dog may have when they get done with what they are trying to do?


at lest they ARE trying!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think you need to go back to the an earlier suggestion: have your mother babysit him.

Sure, she is too kind hearted to drop him off at the pound. But, this family is not prepared for this puppy. He needs to go to a home that is suitable for him. The older he gets, the harder it will be to rehome him.

If you are going to keep him, do yourself a favor and charge up the clicker.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Tailwagg... 
What kind of life do most dogs have? My shep is free to go where he pleases. Most think thats awful because he is loose all the time. 
Plus I did mention that he is loose alot... for most of the day., and sometimes at night. Plus the remote zapper does work wonders... I had an unruly Boston terr givin too me...{ Don't ask} and that was the only way to get his attention, and totally corrected all his bad habits where he rarely needed the collar any more. sadly I gave that collar away. I am hoping that the collar will teach him some manners, he won't eat chickens and will be allowed in the house And THEN, He can have a wonderful life of sleeping with my kids, rolling on the floor, and getting lots of yums from the kitchen!
Fingers crossed! I wanted to ask which collar is the best... I'll start a new thread...


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Tailwagg... 
What kind of life do most dogs have? My shep is free to go where he pleases. Most think thats awful because he is loose all the time. 
Plus I did mention that he is loose alot... for most of the day., and sometimes at night. Plus the remote zapper does work wonders... I had an unruly Boston terr givin too me...{ Don't ask} and that was the only way to get his attention, and totally corrected all his bad habits where he rarely needed the collar any more. sadly I gave that collar away. I am hoping that the collar will teach him some manners, he won't eat chickens and will be allowed in the house And THEN, He can have a wonderful life of sleeping with my kids, rolling on the floor, and getting lots of yums from the kitchen!
Fingers crossed! I wanted to ask which collar is the best... I'll start a new thread...


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Hounds are not the easiest group to work with. And I do know those callers do work and sometimes needed on some dogs. 
just one of many examples
A friend had a dob that chased her mini-horses. a good dog but when he was chasing his mind was only on that. she got one, used it, and he hasn't chased one in over 6 years.
sometime you NEED to have a reprimand besides your voice when a dog is not right there beside you. 
sure this puppy will be a handful. but you all never know if this was god's plan and that the dog will change their lives for the good. as long as they are willing to try we should support them.
if they choose to give it up then it is time to place him.
ANY dog would rather have a home that is trying then a drive to the pound. 

Christie try these people. hopefully they can help you with ether keeping him or place him

Riverside Bloodhound Rescue
(Pennsylvania)
Dr. Marybeth Cline, DVM
412-384-6884
email: [email protected]


----------

